# OH NO, it's really happening - no $600 supplement next week!



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Very good news!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Sen. Martha McSally (R-Ariz.) later attempted to pass a one-week extension to the $600 in boosted benefits. But Schumer objected, deriding the effort as another stunt. The New York Democrat then proceeded to try again to pass the Heroes Act, which Republicans blocked.


Typical dem strategy... They could have expanded unemployment by one week, possibly every week one at a time until an agreement could be reached, but the Dems either want to get a massively expanded bill or nothing. Looks like you get nothing. Congratulations.


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Typical dem strategy... They could have expanded unemployment by one week, possibly every week one at a time until an agreement could be reached, but the Dems either want to get a massively expanded bill or nothing. Looks like you get nothing. Congratulations.


So people who don't want to pay you a penny aren't the problem but the Democrats who made sure you got paid all this time as a self-employed are the ones to be blamed? They could have expanded what, the senate is in recess until September.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zibbit said:


> So people who don't want to pay you a penny aren't the problem but the Democrats who made sure you got paid all this time as a self-employed are the ones to be blamed? They could have expanded what you imbecile, the senate is in recess until September.


Enjoy your lack of unemployment. If I had my way, no one would have gotten any anyway. You can thank your Democrat friends for being unwilling to do any compromise. They held your unemployment hostage so they could try for a larger agenda, and their plan failed, so you lose.


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Enjoy your lack of unemployment. If I had my way, no one would have gotten any anyway. You can thank your Democrat friends for being unwilling to do any compromise. They held your unemployment hostage so they could try for a larger agenda, and their plan failed, so you lose.


Oh another nonqualifier :smiles: With last Sunday's payment, I saved 45k in the bank and never have to drive again. I'm the last person to be sad. Now go get your $2.62.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zibbit said:


> Oh another nonqualifier :smiles: With last Sunday's payment, I saved 45k in the bank and never have to drive again. I'm the last person to be sad you @@@@ing loser. Now go get your $2.62.


Actually, I do qualify for it. I still don't agree with the government printing all this money.

Your $45K might become worthless when inflation kicks in from complete government recklessness with spending and printing money.

#UNSUSTAINABLE


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Zibbit said:


> the senate is in recess until September.


Senate goes on recess August 8.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


In a White House press briefing Tuesday, President Donald Trump -- when asked what would happen if there is no deal completed at the end of the week -- said "We're gonna take care of the people."

On Wednesday, Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin and President Trump spoke with reporters about the current status of a deal with Democrats.

"As of now, we're very far apart and because of that the president and we have discussed a short-term extension to UI (unemployment insurance) and the evictions so that we have some period to negotiate before it runs out," Mnuchin said.









*Extra $600 CARES Act unemployment benefit ends today: Here's where things stand*
The final enhanced unemployment checks were sent earlier this week. Democrats and Republicans have yet to negotiate a deal to replace the Federal Pandemic Unemployment Compensation.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Zibbit said:


> Oh another nonqualifier :smiles: With last Sunday's payment, I saved 45k in the bank and never have to drive again. I'm the last person to be sad you @@@@ing loser. Now go get your $2.62.


Leeches tax payer funds, and then has the nerve to call other people losers. My sides.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Senate goes on recess August 8.


Ummm
Errr...
. . .


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zibbit said:


> Oh another nonqualifier :smiles: With last Sunday's payment, I saved 45k in the bank and never have to drive again. I'm the last person to be sad you [email protected]@@@ing loser. Now go get your $2.62.


Lolol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

It will be retroactive! Just tighten the belt for a couple weeks. All is well.

Only idiots ***** about social welfare going to the poor, especially considering they’re poor too.

Meanwhile corporate welfare to billionaires goes unmentioned as they **** us in the ass and send jobs overseas for higher profits.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


Bach in the streets to see you not going to save 600in net


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> They held your unemployment hostage so they could try for a larger agenda


wow, where to start. The GOP plan has a bunch of items that are not related to CV19; in the billions. Your defense of that would be....?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

You should receive your last $600 Monday August 3rd. Which is the same week senate will go on recession. Which means they’ll pass something by Friday the 7th. I wouldn’t worry, it’s very clear without the $600 America would dive into a depression so deep it would become a 3rd world country overnight. 

I’m sure the idea here is to get those who can, back to work. In that case you should go back to work and stop collecting free cheese.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wow, where to start. The GOP plan has a bunch of items that are not related to CV19; in the billions. Your defense of that would be....?


Lovely little items tucked away in the plan, like this:

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...n-military-weaponry-coronavirus-bill-n1235154


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


The Dems should be demanding $1,200 a week. Starting from $600 is too weak a negotiating position. If there is no deal, the vast majority of Americans will blame Trump and the Republicans. The red line for the Dems is $600 a week and the Red Line for Republicans is 100% legal immunity for giant foreign corporations no matter how many people die from a businesses negligence.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> The Dems should be demanding $1,200 a week.


just curious how that would be funded?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

What’s crazy is that GOP straight up lied saying they offered a 4 month $600 extension last night. They want to bring it down to $200 /w I don’t know about you but that doesn’t even cover groceries.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Enjoy your lack of unemployment. If I had my way, no one would have gotten any anyway. You can thank your Democrat friends for being unwilling to do any compromise. They held your unemployment hostage so they could try for a larger agenda, and their plan failed, so you lose.


Democrats are using this issue for Elections Manipulation.

They care about POWER NOT PEOPLE.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Lovely little items tucked away in the plan, like this:
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...n-military-weaponry-coronavirus-bill-n1235154


WEAPONS

THE LAST U.S. EXPORT.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> just curious how that would be funded?


you print it just like everything else


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> What's crazy is that GOP straight up lied saying they offered a 4 month $600 extension last night. They want to bring it down to $200 /w I don't know about you but that doesn't even cover groceries.


It only costs me about $70 per week for groceries, but I don't have kids to feed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Democrats are using this issue for Elections Manipulation.


what horse poo. And the GOP front loading their plan with non CV19 items? New FBI building, Military equipment, Replace military budget that was redirected by Trump?

Really? Dems on solid footing and should tell the GOP remove every single item that is not CV related; then we talk.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Geez wonder what Q3 GDP will look like.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SteveAvery said:


> you print it just like everything else


THE VALUE OF THE DOLLAR IS GOING DOWN.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> The Dems should be demanding $1,200 a week. Starting from $600 is too weak a negotiating position. If there is no deal, the vast majority of Americans will blame Trump and the Republicans. The red line for the Dems is $600 a week and the Red Line for Republicans is 100% legal immunity for giant foreign corporations no matter how many people die from a businesses negligence.


https://apnews.com/6dfdface666ec3d91f45b51e3834c001


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> THE VALUE OF THE DOLLAR IS GOING DOWN.


All because people's ignorant selfish behavior of not wearing a mask. A virus which only lives for 3 days... smh.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Democrats are using this issue for Elections Manipulation.
> 
> They care about POWER NOT PEOPLE.


NOWHERE ELSE are both of those 2 issues more prevalent and more belligerent than in the Republican't party.

Is it the Democrats that have been ****ing with the USPS to suppress mail-in votes?

Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeease...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

All I know is that everyone is living the right now. There’s really no way to tell the sequels left by Covid as of yet. 1Mil cases in 15 days and no end in sight. What will happen to federal and state taxes? Will we be living only to pay taxes?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> All I know is that everyone is living the right now. There's really no way to tell the sequels left by Covid as of yet. 1Mil cases in 15 days and no end in sight. What will happen to federal and state taxes? Will we be living only to pay taxes?


I guess better than not living.



jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


https://apnews.com/6dfdface666ec3d91f45b51e3834c001


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I guess better than not living.
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/6dfdface666ec3d91f45b51e3834c001


Sounds good, I'm legit afraid for my life if I start driving now. The virus is 15x worse than back in March.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> just curious how that would be funded?


via money printing machine :laugh:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> via money printing machine


wow, I see now I should have used different words. Should said PAID for vs funding. My bad.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> via money printing machine :laugh:


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Give the Republicans small business aid and business tax breaks. +367 bil above the Dems numbers.

Give the Democrats increased stimulus and unemployment. +463 bil above Repubs numbers.

Everything else gets pushed to a fight on a future bill that may or may not happen.

Republicans claim victory by reducing spending to 1.28 Trillion instead of the 3.4 Trillion proposed by Dems.

Democrats claim victory by getting half a Trillion more for the people.

Everyone can still complain about what the other side got until November.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> NOWHERE ELSE are both of those 2 issues more prevalent and more belligerent than in the Republican't party.
> 
> Is it the Democrats that have been @@@@ing with the USPS to suppress mail-in votes?
> 
> Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeease...


Mail in from Equador !?!?!?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Mail in from Equador !?!?!?


*NO*-- mail from mail-in voters such as me. -o:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

When it comes right down to it there are some key philosophical principals in the crossfire. No wonder it's taking time to come into agreement. Of course it happens to be the same philosophical principals that come into play when the Federal budget is being fixed, and the government closes due to lack of agreement

In this particular debate I have to side with the Republican position (I'm a centerist), in that it doesn't make sense to incentivize people not to work. At the very least, dole outs should be based on an individual's prior pay. That's just for openers. Anyone arguing against that notion should run a diagnostic to see if they are being influenced by undue rationalization.

You know what rationalization is,correct?
It's when the mind makes the irrational rational.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> There was a proposal many years that President's be given the line item veto. May not have helped in this case, but it was a good idea to keep irrelevant and inappropriate pork out of these bills.


Well, it definitely would not have helped in this case with an irrelevant and inappropriate so-called president! 



_Tron_ said:


> I heard Obama mention that the USPS is being abused. Has the President actually called out the post office, or is he just complaining about the concept of mail-in ballots?


He continues to spew deceit about mail-in ballots (even though he himself has voted as such in the past). But as far as the USPS, he installed one of his cronies at the head of the USPS, and they have been making terrible changes.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/31/politics/usps-mail-in-voting-2020-election/index.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Well, it definitely would not have helped in this case with an irrelevant and inappropriate so-called president!
> 
> He continues to spew deceit about mail-in ballots (even though he himself has voted as such in the past). But as far as the USPS, he installed one of his cronies at the head of the USPS, and they have been making terrible changes.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/31/politics/usps-mail-in-voting-2020-election/index.html


 Well
At LEAST LOIS LERNER ISNT USING THE I.R.S. TO POLITICALLY PERSECUTE AMERICANS !

THE ATROCITIES COMMITTED UNDER OBAMA'S REIGN HAVE NOT BEEN FORGOTTEN.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> At LEAST LOIS LERNER ISNT USING THE I.R.S. TO POLITICALLY PERSECUTE AMERICANS !
> 
> THE ATROCITIES COMMITTED UNDER OBAMA'S REIGN HAVE NOT BEEN FORGOTTEN.


Any "atrocities" Obama's administration might have committed in 8 years *PALE* in comparison to the atrocities that Trumpfart's fascist administration commits in just one month-- and every month.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> He continues to spew deceit about mail-in ballots (even though he himself has voted as such in the past).


Thanks for the article link, but I think he is distinguishing between mail-in ballots and absentee ballots. There seems to be a sharp difference.

----
Here's a question. If it had been stipulated early on that voting would have to take place by absentee ballot would that have been a reasonable plan?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Any "atrocities" Obama's administration might have committed in 8 years *PALE* in comparison to the atrocities that Trumpfart's fascist administration commits in just one month-- and every month.


Do you have any examples of political persecution by the Trump admin?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Pretty sad time in America when we are debating about which President committed more atrocities (although I hate them both and would like to see the list).


When's the last time we had a President who wasn't corrupt? Or inept? At some point it's no longer about the office holder. It's about the people electing them to office. It might be about time we Americans do some serious navel gazing.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Thanks for the article link, but I think he is distinguishing between mail-in ballots and absentee ballots. There seems to be a sharp difference.


Regardless, both methods would go through the USPS, which faces potential throttling issues by tampering with the USPS.



_Tron_ said:


> Here's a question. If it had been stipulated early on that voting would have to take place by absentee ballot would that have been a reasonable plan?


What difference would that make, unless all voting would be by absentee ballot? If it's not all-in, then those returning their ballots by USPS can be marginalized by Trumpfart.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Do you have any examples of political persecution by the Trump admin?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> What difference would that make, unless all voting would be by absentee ballot?


That's what I meant. ALL voting by Absentee.

This also might keep the networks from throwing a wrench into things by trying to call the election before everyone has voted.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> At some point it's no longer about the office holder. It's about the people electing them to office. It might be about time we Americans do some serious navel gazing.


When you have candidates who brainwash their uneducated supporters into believing outlandish lies and bullshit stories, it is still the candidate who did the brainwashing even though it is those brainwashed supported who put the candidate in office. It all starts with the caliber, intelligence, decency, and humanity of the candidate.



_Tron_ said:


> That's what I meant. ALL voting by Absentee.
> 
> This also might keep the networks from throwing a wrench into things by trying to call the election before everyone has voted.


Then that sounds more logical.

It's been decades that our society has had the technology to modernize elections. Those in power don't want to do it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> When you have candidates who brainwash their uneducated supporters into believing outlandish lies and bullshit stories, it is still the candidate who did the brainwashing even though it is those brainwashed supported who put the candidate in office. It all starts with the caliber, intelligence, decency, and humanity of the candidate.


Hmm, no. Cart before horse. We get the government we deserve. It is a corrupt political process that limits the field to the idiots we get. It has to start with the voter laying down the law as to what we will accept.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Trump: 
"OMG TEH VOTES TAMPRED IF U MALE EM!!1!"

Reality:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Hmm, no. Cart before horse. We get the government we deserve. It is a corrupt political process that limits the field to the idiots we get. It has to start with the voter laying down the law as to what we will accept.


That's not how I see it, it's the horse that pulls the cart in any direction it wants. Any "well-vetted" candidate can still brainwash supporters into zombies.

But yes, the process is corrupt, not to mention utterly antiquated and arcane. There aren't even appropriate requirements for candidacy-- compare Trumpfart and his ejumacation, to the chancellor of Germany who has a doctorate's degree.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Somebody on here has been telling you there will not be another ue 1200 and very unlikely 90 % no more stim 1200 checks .
Trump already said months ago . NO MORE 
I quote trump .... ( Were opening vaccine or not ) (No more checks) ( No more ue 1200 )


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

We've all known for weeks that the week ending Sunday the 26th was going to be the last week we got the extra $600. So if you sat at home and did nothing this week, you deserve the base unemployment you get next week. I went back to my normal driving schedule this week, and exceeded my normal weekly earnings goal. Yes, if they restore the extra $600 I will go right back to sitting at home, but until then I'm back to driving full time.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I tuned my Lyft on in town yesterday to see if all the drivers are back to work yet in my locale...

Got a ping the very instant the app went online. There's a queue.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Somebody on here has been telling you there will not be another ue 1200 and very unlikely 90 % no more stim 1200 checks .
> Trump already said months ago . NO MORE
> I quote trump .... ( Were opening vaccine or not ) (No more checks) ( No more ue 1200 )


I wouldn't rule it out. Back then he was against it, but now Trump wants to buy your vote:


> *Trump wants second stimulus checks to be more than $1,200*


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/30/trump-wants-second-stimulus-checks-to-be-more-than-1200.html


_Tron_ said:


> I tuned my Lyft on in town yesterday to see if all the drivers are back to work yet in my locale...
> 
> Got a ping the very instant the app went online. There's a queue.


I usually get a tack-on ride request right away after picking up a rider on both Lyft and Uber, but neither company wants to provide more than base rates. I always turn off new requests on Lyft because they tack on 19 minute pickup rides. Then once I finish the ride I reject like 6 rides in a row in like 30 seconds and get a ride 5 minutes away instead of 19 minutes away.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> But as far as the USPS, he installed one of his cronies at the head of the USPS, and they have been making terrible changes.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/31/politics/usps-mail-in-voting-2020-election/index.html


I read that article. Based upon just the info in that piece it is hard to assume the President is gaming the USPS to thwart mail-in voting. Yes, a Trump support and fund raiser was given the reigns of power. But although it _could_ be that the policies are designed to affect mail-in voting, it is just as possible that the cost cutting policies put into effect by the new [conservative] headmaster are to help the post office balance the books. The taxpayers have been subsidizing the USPS for decades. If the latter is the actual reason I applaud the move. It's a fiscal point, not a social one. We just can't keep living beyond our means.

Just sayin'.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Somebody on here has been telling you there will not be another ue 1200 and very unlikely 90 % no more stim 1200 checks .
> Trump already said months ago . NO MORE
> I quote trump .... ( Were opening vaccine or not ) (No more checks) ( No more ue 1200 )


Yeah that's what he... SAID... Now he's saying the opposite as his poling numbers plummet. He's actually somewhat in panic mode compared to Republicans (he was saying to pass something)... cause he knows if he screws this one up, it's all over for his presidency. An issue like this is more than enough to swing an election... presidential, and congressional.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I read that article. Based upon just the info in that piece it is hard to assume the President is gaming the USPS to thwart mail-in voting. Yes, a Trump support and fund raiser was given the reigns of power. But although it _could_ be that the policies are designed to affect mail-in voting, it is just as possible that the cost cutting policies put into effect by the new [conservative] headmaster are to help the post office balance the books. The taxpayers have been subsidizing the USPS for decades. If the latter is the actual reason I applaud the move. It's a fiscal point, not a social one. We just can't keep living beyond our means.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I'm "_just sayin_" just the same.

Ever since they hijacked the White House, too many underhanded dirty moves, too many lies, and too much deceitful brainwashing propaganda, all adding up to "_not putting it past him_" to pull a stunt like that. I'm not explicitly saying it has already happened, but the groundwork is there, as is his crooked desire to win by any means. I've known that shyster for several decades.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


We will, If Pelosi and schumer will agree to a short term extension. That is what the White House is pushing for.

But those 2 are against it.

The US house starts a 5 week vacation today. The US Senate starts a 4 week vacation next Friday.

The latest: https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/trump-slams-schumer-pelosi-as-600-unemployment-boost-ends/


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> We will, If Pelosi and schumer will agree to a short term extension. That is what the White House is pushing for.
> 
> But those 2 are against it.
> 
> The US house starts a 5 week vacation today. The US Senate starts a 4 week vacation next Friday.


These bastards need to call a special session. They absolutely have the ability to do that.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

K-pax said:


> These bastards need to call a special session. They absolutely have the ability to do that.


 The explanation is simple. With only 90 days before the presidential election, schumer and Pelosi want Americans as miserable as possible.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> The explanation is simple. With only 90 days before the presidential election, schumer and Pelosi want Americans as miserable as possible.


Winner, Winner Chicken Dinner!

Can't make a Trump Omlette without breaking 30 million eggs.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> We will, If Pelosi and schumer will agree to a short term extension. That is what the White House is pushing for.
> 
> But those 2 are against it.
> 
> ...


Yay! They all go enjoy their cushy lives... while some of us who have issues are left hanging in the wind. :smiles:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


Did you save some $$$$ while getting the cheese the past months?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

You know what's just as important? Waiting for delivery of new glasses I ordered online! 
I lost my reading glasses, and you all look the same to me: *fuzzy*  :laugh:


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Summary of the $3 trillion fantasy. Gotta bail out them state and local governments! &#128077;










https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/6800


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> id you save some $$$$ while getting the cheese the past months?


I wonder for those who had full time jobs and making north of $15 an hour the $600 was a pay cut. How does one save money if the income they were getting was more? Seems counter intuitive, yeah?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I wonder for those who had full time jobs and making north of $15 an hour the $600 was a pay cut. How does one save money if the income they were getting was more? Seems counter intuitive, yeah?


Some people, idunno, CONSUME less than they make?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> CONSUME less than they make?


I guess if you feel all workers make $15 an hour, live alone, and rent. 
right.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I guess if you feel all workers make $15 an hour, live alone, and rent.
> right.


Yeah, and I guess you believe everyone making $15 an hour owns a house, has kids, a theater and a wife supporting them, right?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Saving is hard.

Making good choices is hard.

Not having kids you can't afford is hard.

Spending less than you make is hard.

Being a charitable person is hard.

Fighting the instinct to be lazy is hard.

Being accountable for your actions is *very* hard.

But it will build *character* and allow you to change for the better.

--

Blaming others for your failures is *EASY*.

Too bad it won't actually *fix* anything.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I wonder for those who had full time jobs and making north of $15 an hour the $600 was a pay cut. How does one save money if the income they were getting was more? Seems counter intuitive, yeah?


No,


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

The democrats don't care if people go back to work. They don't want them to. They need their party to feel they're victims. Besides, They have to counter whatever the white house comes up. Especially if it helps businesses and America succeed. We have to spend responsibly. With the supplemental pay on top of unemployment, most people are getting paid more by being unemployed. What kind of sense does it make to pay people more NOT to work than to work? Many went back to work despite getting the $600 supplement because they felt the supplemental pay wasn't going to last. Now the dems want to keep it going and spoil people into despondency and entitlement.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Typical dem strategy... They could have expanded unemployment by one week, possibly every week one at a time until an agreement could be reached, but the Dems either want to get a massively expanded bill or nothing. Looks like you get nothing. Congratulations.


Not sure why you're blaming the Democrats. The democratic controlled house passed a bill to extend unemployment benefits 2 months ago and Mitch McConnell wouldn't even bring it to the floor. Instead the republican controlled senate created their own bill and they can't even get enough republicans to pass it in the Senate. Facts matter. 
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...nators-will-not-vote-for-any-coronavirus-deal


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> Not sure why you're blaming the Democrats. The democratic controlled house passed a bill to extend unemployment benefits 2 months ago and Mitch McConnell wouldn't even bring it to the floor. Instead the republican controlled senate created their own bill and they can't even get enough republicans to pass it in the Senate. Facts matter.
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...nators-will-not-vote-for-any-coronavirus-deal


Yeah.
Facts matter.
Like the fact the Democrat bill is chock full of bullshit.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> Not sure why you're blaming the Democrats. The democratic controlled house passed a bill to extend unemployment benefits 2 months ago and Mitch McConnell wouldn't even bring it to the floor. Instead the republican controlled senate created their own bill and they can't even get enough republicans to pass it in the Senate. Facts matter.
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...nators-will-not-vote-for-any-coronavirus-deal


Fairy dust. Let's bail out states and local governments that were struggling BEFORE the pandemic. &#129315;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Fairy dust. Let's bail out states and local governments that were struggling BEFORE the pandemic. &#129315;
> 
> View attachment 493629


The HEROES Act, for example, calls on the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) to release all illegal aliens currently under Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) detention who do not pose a "threat to public safety or national security."


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Like the fact the Democrat bill is chock full of bullshit.


just like the GOP offering is. Right?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SHalester said:


> just like the GOP offering is. Right?


Yes.
A stand-alone bill to only extend benefits is the only answer.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

$3T > $1T for those that care about math.


----------



## Let's Drive (Jul 12, 2020)

OKay. So who's going back to work? I'm trying figure out who's still off and those ready to start driving. Starting SOON.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Let's Drive said:


> OKay. So who's going back to work? I'm trying figure out who's still off and those ready to start driving. Starting SOON.


I'll be back next week. My dad is high-risk so I'm visiting my parents this weekend since I'll want to stay away from them once I start driving again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> $3T > $1T for those that care about math.


only math that matters is the cost of the items not related to CV19; strip them all out.



Let's Drive said:


> I'm trying figure out who's still off and those ready to start driving.


school sorta starts here 8/13 (full remote); always planned on driving while school is in session.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

*Late evening negotiation update: * Stop-gap 4 month temporary extension of [email protected] week was requested by the White House, but rejected by Pelosi and Schumer.

""One of the offers reportedly made was a four-month extension approved by President Trump at the current rate of $600 per week, assuring more than 25 million Americans currently reviving jobless benefits would be protected until December.

But Pelosi and Schumer rejected that deal, Meadows said. Democrats want the $600 jobless benefit to last until the first quarter of 2021.""

More at: https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/mark-meadows-slams-dems-for-denying-600-unemployment-boosts/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> *Late evening negotiation update: * Stop-gap 4 month temporary extension of [email protected] week was requested by the White House, but rejected by Pelosi and Schumer.
> 
> ""One of the offers reportedly made was a four-month extension approved by President Trump at the current rate of $600 per week, assuring more than 25 million Americans currently reviving jobless benefits would be protected until December.
> 
> ...


Hmpf.
Democrats.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Hmpf.
> Democrats.


Hmpf. Dems and GOP. The lot of them. Term limits, age limits, mandatory retirement age. Push them all out. right now.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Hmpf. Dems and GOP. The lot of them. Term limits, age limits, mandatory retirement age. Push them all out. right now.


If there weren't so many Anti-America nut-jobs running our U.S. media, they would report how little Congress actually works.

Between June 24th and September 8th, Congress will only be in session for 2 weeks!

House started a 5 week vacation today. Senate starts a 4 week vacation next Friday.

$190,000 minimum for each of 500 House/Senate members every year, and they only are in session 136 days @ year.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> If there weren't so many Anti-America nut-jobs running our U.S. media, they would report how little Congress actually works.


While I do agree congress is effed up in general, you should open your eyes (and your mind) once in a while, and see what lays outside your immediate footprint. Just because any given US media gives off anti-fascist feelings, it doesn't mean they're anti-America.

We are not the only nation in the world. We are merely 4% -- that is FOUR percent -- of this planet. The other 94% does indeed see much of the same things that most of the US media reports-- that is, except for the likes of idiots like [email protected] News.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

It takes 2 for an argument. I say the dems are responsible for it not getting passed. You say tomato...

Look at the posts by ubercrashdummy and ColdRider and then tell me that the republican bill is full of crap. One that caught my eye in scanning over the Heroes act (dem submission) is the $~16 billion dollars for homeless purposes that includes vouchers for motel and hotel stays. WTF?! I wonder what happens when one of the unstable ones burns the place down?

Also, is a plan to release prisoners that might have a cough. That is a bit hyperbolic and there are restrictions but it is a pretty wide swath that will be released. There was also a line that waived people from having to post any bonds or bail if they are arrested. Whew, this is good news with the riots going on.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> only math that matters is the cost of the items not related to CV19; strip them all out.


Yup and just LOL if you think the $3T package has less pork than the $1T proposal. "b bu but the GOP!"



CarpeNoctem said:


> Also, is a plan to release prisoners that might have a cough. That is a bit hyperbolic and there are restrictions but it is a pretty wide swath that will be released.


Lol everyone in the joint will suddenly develop a serious cough. Freedom!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Actually I should have added that while I'm utterly repulsed by the GOP (and no, I'm not a Democrat, but they are more human than the GOP), I am hating Pelosi/etc for rejecting the extension proposal and leaving us hanging high and dry. Disclosure: I don't know what "typical" underhanded evil garbage the GOP might have slipped into that extension.

They should have come up with a simple compromise to keep supporting those in need without added bullshit or fluff, then gotten back to the drawing board for something long-term... pfffft... never mind, that's asking for too much logic from these crooked people.


----------



## Eddyles (Jan 5, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


what this about?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

It's only money.
Get over it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

BuckleUp said:


> It's only money.
> Get over it.


Only money that some of us depend on to survive... so, get over surviving?!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Only money that some of us depend on to survive... so, get over surviving?!


I read somewhere this morning I should have the link but can't find it, that Polosi and Schumer stopped the Trump and Republicans yesterday from a temporary extension because they wanted more, if this is true I can't even read about this BS anymore, both parties are dirty and don't give a shit about us.

https://apnews.com/286caa3c4ee07a651966415e6851663e


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I read somewhere this morning I should have the link but can't find it, that Polosi and Schumer stopped the Trump and Republicans yesterday from a temporary extension because they wanted more, if this is true I can't even read about this BS anymore, both parties are dirty and don't give a shit about us.
> 
> https://apnews.com/286caa3c4ee07a651966415e6851663e


I only found out about it around 4pm (7pm their time) or else I would have called each of their offices in DC right away and given them an earful.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> You should receive your last $600 Monday August 3rd. Which is the same week senate will go on recession. Which means they'll pass something by Friday the 7th. I wouldn't worry, it's very clear without the $600 America would dive into a depression so deep it would become a 3rd world country overnight.
> 
> I'm sure the idea here is to get those who can, back to work. In that case you should go back to work and stop collecting free cheese.


that's the problem - that extra 600 is letting people who could go back to work choose to stay home instead.



SHalester said:


> what horse poo. And the GOP front loading their plan with non CV19 items? New FBI building, Military equipment, Replace military budget that was redirected by Trump?
> 
> Really? Dems on solid footing and should tell the GOP remove every single item that is not CV related; then we talk.


do you have any idea how much pork the Dems added to the original bill? Do your research - both parties care more about their own agendas then actually helping out the American people.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I know they both do this when the shit is hitting the fan but this isn't the time with many broke and unable to get a job.


The problem is this extra money is enabling people who would otherwise be working to sit at home and get paid. We have been trying to hire at my day job for weeks now, and can't get people in because they would rather sit on their asses and collect the unemployment. There is work out there right now - people just have to be willing to go do it.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> *Late evening negotiation update: * Stop-gap 4 month temporary extension of [email protected] week was requested by the White House, but rejected by Pelosi and Schumer.
> 
> ""One of the offers reportedly made was a four-month extension approved by President Trump at the current rate of $600 per week, assuring more than 25 million Americans currently reviving jobless benefits would be protected until December.
> 
> ...


This is true, both parties making us sweat as usual, I am sure the Democrats figure we have been doing great in the media it looks like Republicans are the bad guys will help us in November, so at our expense they stop what the Republicans offer when it will bury a lot of us hoping most wont see this, if you notice it's kind of hidden this info you have to dig for it and it should be front page all over the US. So now the Senate goes home for the weekend with their luxury everything and the citizens of US suffer, what a great place to be from.

https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/mark-meadows-slams-dems-for-denying-600-unemployment-boosts/


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Zibbit said:


> Oh another nonqualifier :smiles: With last Sunday's payment, I saved 45k in the bank and never have to drive again. I'm the last person to be sad. Now go get your $2.62.


45 K? So you were getting $2800/Month? The Pandemic unemployment was for 16 weeks, Think I will need a bit more than 45 K to retire on.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Actually I should have added that while I'm utterly repulsed by the GOP (and no, I'm not a Democrat, but they are more human than the GOP), I am hating Pelosi/etc for rejecting the extension proposal and leaving us hanging high and dry. Disclosure: I don't know what "typical" underhanded evil garbage the GOP might have slipped into that extension.
> 
> They should have come up with a simple compromise to keep supporting those in need without added bullshit or fluff, then gotten back to the drawing board for something long-term... pfffft... never mind, that's asking for too much logic from these crooked people.


I am utterly repulsed by both of them.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m sick of both parties. I don’t know how you can pick either side at this point in American history. I question anyone who is a diehard democrat or republican in 2020.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

I was really optimistic yesterday with Republicans lightening up with extending and Democrats do this, I am going for a walk and then the package store for some pain medication, just when I was starting to warm up a bit with Democrats as an independent voter they drop a bomb on me.

https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/mark-meadows-slams-dems-for-denying-600-unemployment-boosts/


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Paladin220 said:


> The problem is this extra money is enabling people who would otherwise be working to sit at home and get paid. We have been trying to hire at my day job for weeks now, and can't get people in because they would rather sit on their asses and collect the unemployment. There is work out there right now - people just have to be willing to go do it.


I'm not sure what's not clicking for people. Why would anyone risk their health and get paid crumbs when they can stay home, stay healthy, and have all their needs provided for in a middle of pandemic???? The reason people we're getting more on unemployment is because they're weren't getting paid enough in first place. We shouldn't be asking people to risk their health to get paid pennies. That is inhumane and cruel. And I'm going to say this for the umpteenth time, where is all the smoke for all these corporations getting government welfare?????


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I read somewhere this morning I should have the link but can't find it, that Polosi and Schumer stopped the Trump and Republicans yesterday from a temporary extension because they wanted more, if this is true I can't even read about this BS anymore, both parties are dirty and don't give a shit about us.
> 
> https://apnews.com/286caa3c4ee07a651966415e6851663e


https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/mark-meadows-slams-dems-for-denying-600-unemployment-boosts/


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Paladin220 said:


> that's the problem - that extra 600 is letting people who could go back to work choose to stay home instead.


That's a very small fraction of people. It's impossible to keep tabs on everyone, specially when there's no game plan to end the virus. The reopening is already a mess. No coordination, no leadership, no nothing.

Keeping people home is the best thing that could happen.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> That's a very small fraction of people. It's impossible to keep tabs on everyone, specially when there's no game plan to end the virus. The reopening is already a mess. No coordination, no leadership, no nothing.
> 
> Keeping people home is the best thing that could happen.


I still have hope, this is the toughest problem I have seen in this great nation and I think you are right about the stay home in many places.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> The problem is this extra money is enabling people who would otherwise be working to sit at home and get paid. We have been trying to hire at my day job for weeks now, and can't get people in because they would rather sit on their asses and collect the unemployment. There is work out there right now - people just have to be willing to go do it.


Besides the fact that COVID is spreading out of control and SAH orders should probably be put back in place, entire industries have been decimated. What is one supposed to do when all their work history has been in the service industry?


----------



## UBERyDUMB (Aug 5, 2015)

Both parties should agree on having China pay for unemployment.
Every unemployed person should get $1,000 weekly plus a monthly bonus of $1,000 of Chinese goods delivered by Amazon, FedEx, UPS, or USPS.
The "China Relief Program" or CHIRP would cease when COVID goes completely away.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UBERyDUMB said:


> Both parties should agree on having China pay for unemployment.
> Every unemployed person should get $1,000 weekly plus a monthly bonus of $1,000 of Chinese goods delivered by Amazon, FedEx, UPS, or USPS.
> The "China Relief Program" or CHIRP would cease when COVID goes completely away.


I say yes but good luck with that, China is powerful and they know it, but I still say don't **** with US to them, we will all regret it.



UBERyDUMB said:


> Both parties should agree on having China pay for unemployment.
> Every unemployed person should get $1,000 weekly plus a monthly bonus of $1,000 of Chinese goods delivered by Amazon, FedEx, UPS, or USPS.
> The "China Relief Program" or CHIRP would cease when COVID goes completely away.


Yes, the ChinaReliefProgam.com.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> What is one supposed to do when all their work history has been in the service industry?


I know you have a plan and I'm rooting for you big time.I know some have already recommended some jobs that will help pay for your school but I'd also suggest applying at verizon or apple if there are locations near you. If I remember correctly, verizon offered up to $8k for school per year.

Your experience in the service industry can easily translate to sales. I bet you had to up sell before and I bet you'd do very well.

I've worked mostly in warehouses/logistics but I had a couple years of sales experience during school. I thought I would be terrible at sales because I generally can't stand people but I did fairly well at it. I applied to some places and interviewed. Someone gave me a shot and what was even better is that this place had tuition reimbursement so it helped pay for school.

It's not fair to compare your city with mine but the point I'm getting at is that if you want to pivot your work experience, you'll have to apply to a different industry/role and someone will give you a chance.

I recommend sending your resume to recruiters instead of applying to a bunch of jobs. Recruiters get paid to connect employers to willing applicants so they're usually very helpful.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> I know you have a plan and I'm rooting for you big time.I know some have already recommended some jobs that will help pay for your school but I'd also suggest applying at verizon or apple if there are locations near you. If I remember correctly, verizon offered up to $8k for school per year.
> 
> Your experience in the service industry can easily translate to sales. I bet you had to up sell before and I bet you'd do very well.
> 
> ...


I like your optimism.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I wonder for those who had full time jobs and making north of $15 an hour the $600 was a pay cut. How does one save money if the income they were getting was more? Seems counter intuitive, yeah?


My calculation is that unemployment with the $600 was about a $9,000 paycut since I started driving. Ive been having to mad out credit cards just to pay some bills and health insurance is now lapsed cause I can't afford it. Wish I had 'made more not working' so I could have saved some.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> The HEROES Act, for example, calls on the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) to release all illegal aliens currently under Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) detention who do not pose a "threat to public safety or national security."


or they can just spread COVID amongst the population and to workers at the facilities. Prisons are notorious for spreading COVID.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

K-pax said:


> My calculation is that unemployment with the $600 was about a $9,000 paycut since I started driving. Ive been having to mad out credit cards just to pay some bills and health insurance is now lapsed cause I can't afford it. Wish I had 'made more not working' so I could have saved some.
> 
> 
> or they can just spread COVID amongst the population and to workers at the facilities. Prisons are notorious for spreading COVID.


You probably saved 12,000.00 car and other expenses, celibrate.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> It will be retroactive! Just tighten the belt for a couple weeks. All is well.
> 
> Only idiots @@@@@ about social welfare going to the poor, especially considering they're poor too.
> 
> Meanwhile corporate welfare to billionaires goes unmentioned as they @@@@ us in the ass and send jobs overseas for higher profits.


This is such a good post, I am incentivized to set up another account just so that I could Like it again.



tohunt4me said:


> THE VALUE OF THE DOLLAR IS GOING DOWN.


I'm invested 100% in Latin American equities, so LET 'ER RIP!



_Tron_ said:


> When it comes right down to it there are some key philosophical principals in the crossfire. No wonder it's taking time to come into agreement. Of course it happens to be the same philosophical principals that come into play when the Federal budget is being fixed, and the government closes due to lack of agreement
> 
> In this particular debate I have to side with the Republican position (I'm a centerist), in that it doesn't make sense to incentivize people not to work. At the very least, dole outs should be based on an individual's prior pay. That's just for openers. Anyone arguing against that notion should run a diagnostic to see if they are being influenced by undue rationalization.
> 
> ...


Undo rationalization? How is $600/week for not working NOT in my best economic interest? 



tohunt4me said:


> Well
> At LEAST LOIS LERNER ISNT USING THE I.R.S. TO POLITICALLY PERSECUTE AMERICANS !
> 
> THE ATROCITIES COMMITTED UNDER OBAMA'S REIGN HAVE NOT BEEN FORGOTTEN.


Yes, the "atrocity" of me finally getting health coverage again after being red-lined out due to cancer ... 



K-pax said:


> View attachment 493508


What a pretty assault rifle!



UBERyDUMB said:


> Both parties should agree on having China pay for unemployment.
> Every unemployed person should get $1,000 weekly plus a monthly bonus of $1,000 of Chinese goods delivered by Amazon, FedEx, UPS, or USPS.
> The "China Relief Program" or CHIRP would cease when COVID goes completely away.


Since China takes American BitCoin (i.e., Federal Reserve Notes) for the stuff they sell us, they are in essence doing this already. :coolio:


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

ldriva said:


> I'm not sure what's not clicking for people. Why would anyone risk their health and get paid crumbs when they can stay home, stay healthy, and have all their needs provided for in a middle of pandemic???? The reason people we're getting more on unemployment is because they're weren't getting paid enough in first place. We shouldn't be asking people to risk their health to get paid pennies. That is inhumane and cruel. And I'm going to say this for the umpteenth time, where is all the smoke for all these corporations getting government welfare?????


People who aren't in the top 1%, all of us, come across as ignorant when "caping" for underpaid labor.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I’m not ready to go back yet. Gonna sit home till the 7th. They got to come up with something by them. No way Senate will go on recession without extending it. People would simply go schizo.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know you have a plan and I'm rooting for you big time.


Thank you &#128522;❤



ColdRider said:


> I'd also suggest applying at verizon or apple if there are locations near you. If I remember correctly, verizon offered up to $8k for school per year.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it.



ColdRider said:


> Your experience in the service industry can easily translate to sales.


I've had three different sales jobs over the years. I do great in the beginning and then I have a rough patch where my numbers slip and then I get fired. Sales has always blown up in my face.


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Actually, I do qualify for it. I still don't agree with the government printing all this money.
> 
> Your $45K might become worthless when inflation kicks in from complete government recklessness with spending and printing money.
> 
> #UNSUSTAINABLE


The government has been printing money since 1971. If you think printing a few trillion dollars during a pandemic is gonna turn US dollar into toilet paper, then you're much dumber than I thought.

NOT printing when you really need it is beyond stupid and will be the real cause of our tanking economy.

People way behind, can't catch up and even unemployed with no money to spend = The great recession. Economy 101.

If your income is $3000, your monthly expenses are $2000 and you have $6000 back debt, that means it will take you six months to become current without spending any money anywhere else.

What does that mean? Nobody gets jack shit for six months until the debt is paid back. This includes you, the grocery store, the movie theater, etc. The list goes on and on and THAT'S what stalls the economy. Because the money stops circulating.

The excessive amount of money given to people is to help prevent that from happening. If you get $8000 a month with your wife and your debt is $6000 then by month three you'll be in the clear. By month 12 you'll have a fat cushion saved in the bank.

And once the pandemic is over, guess what will happen? People will open businesses which will create jobs, they'll buy houses, they'll entertain themselves. THEY WILL SPEND MONEY and contribute to the economy. And that's why we all need that government cheese.



Lyle said:


> 45 K? So you were getting $2800/Month? The Pandemic unemployment was for 16 weeks, Think I will need a bit more than 45 K to retire on.


I have always admired an uber driver's math skills. Can you please elaborate on how you came up with $2800 a month if I saved 45k in 16 weeks? 45k is forty five thousand dollars, you idiot.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Thank you &#128522;❤
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it.
> 
> I've had three different sales jobs over the years. I do great in the beginning and then I have a rough patch where my numbers slip and then I get fired. Sales has always blown up in my face.


Do this strategic plan next time
Don't do fantastic at the beginning, tank it on purpose, this way you won't have a rough patch and slowly build up from 0.  If you have a opportunity to sell 10 houses in the first month, don't sell 10 ... sell 0, this way projections are low going forward.
2nd month, you have a chance to sell 10 houses , sell 2 and tank the other 8 on purpose. Third month sell 3. Elon Musk does this all the time and he is worth billions.:smiles:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

mbd said:


> Do this strategic plan next time
> Don't do fantastic at the beginning, tank it on purpose, this way you won't have a rough patch and slowly build up from 0. If you have a opportunity to sell 10 houses in the first month, don't sell 10 ... sell 0, this way projections are low going forward.
> 2nd month, you have a chance to sell 10 houses , sell 2 and tank the other 8 on purpose. Third month sell 3. Elon Musk does this all the time and he is worth billions.:smiles:


I appreciate the advice but I'm done with sales. It effed with my head too much. The pressure can be unbelievable. My anxiety would kick in. There are many reasons why it didn't work for me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

/


Zibbit said:


> The government has been printing money since 1971. If you think printing a few trillion dollars during a pandemic is gonna turn US dollar into toilet paper, then you're much dumber than I thought.


Let's be real, you never had any consideration that I had any smartness. The fact of the matter is that the USA has increasing amounts of debt and there is no hope in sight for paying back much of that debt if current recklessness, which predates the pandemic, continues. The government is basically printing money:

US debt: $27 TRILLION
https://www.usdebtclock.org/

The amount of currency in circulation from before the pandemic to after has increased substantially. The only reason we haven't had inflation is because the VELOCITY of the money has been low. As people return to work and go back into public when the pandemic ends, the velocity of money will return to normal. There is about TWICE as much money in circulation as there was ten years ago. When the stay at home stuff ends and the velocity of money goes back to normal, will there be twice as much goods and services as there were ten years ago? What happens when you have TWICE the currency in circulation and the SAME velocity, and the SAME amount of goods and services? Your money becomes worth HALF of what it was before. If we want to avoid inflation, we'll either need low velocity of money (which generally reflects a poor economy) or we need an increase in products and services, but the idea that the products and services post pandemic will be substantially higher than pre-pandemic is not likely.

You may feel good having an extra $13,000 in the bank or however much cheese you got, but if your total savings increased by say, 25% from taking the cheese, and your money inflates by 30%, then you actually lost value. The more money you have saved, the more inflation is going to hurt you.



> 45k is forty five thousand dollars, you idiot.


Ad Hominem seems to be your favorite technique.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I appreciate the advice but I'm done with sales. It effed with my head too much. The pressure can be unbelievable. My anxiety would kick in. There are many reasons why it didn't work for me.


Sales and advertising is pretty much dishonesty with a smiling face.


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> Leeches tax payer funds, and then has the nerve to call other people losers. My sides.


Oh, you don't leech anything right? How much tax every year do you pay as an Uberx driver again? NOTHING. As a TCP driver, I paid over 10k in taxes for 2019 after deductions. I pay my taxes and I deserve every single penny of what I got you stupid pos. I'm actually losing money because of this bs virus, having to collect a pathetic $4200 a month sitting at home. So speak for yourself you homeless bum.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

mbd said:


> Sales and advertising is pretty much dishonesty with a smiling face.


Yeah, I'm really bad at that.


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> /
> 
> Let's be real, you never had any consideration that I had any smartness. The fact of the matter is that the USA has increasing amounts of debt and there is no hope in sight for paying back much of that debt if current recklessness, which predates the pandemic, continues. The government is basically printing money:
> 
> ...


The guy lectures me about inflation yet he drives people around for 1970s cab prices lol. What a clown. If you had any clue about money mechanics, you'd know that the whole economy is based on debt and inflation you clueless ant.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zibbit said:


> The guy lectures me about inflation yet he drives people around for 1970s cab prices lol. What a clown. If you had any clue about money mechanics, you'd know that the whole economy is based on debt and inflation you clueless ant.


Ad Hominem. When you attack the character of the person making an argument because you don't have an actual argument based in logic.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Besides the fact that COVID is spreading out of control and SAH orders should probably be put back in place, entire industries have been decimated. What is one supposed to do when all their work history has been in the service industry?


Service is customer service, customer service ultimately delivers the sales.

Apple would be a better fit for school, over Verizon esp if sales blows up in your face. (Heavy sales with commission which is good money but Apple is higher minimum wage with no sales pressure, you can literally stand around talking to coworkers or pple as they come in about whatever... can even play games with them on Apple TV). They have ways you can swap/drop/add shifts so it's super flexible with your school schedule as well as tons of benefits not to mention besides that stinkin teeshirt (which really isn't that bad) you get to wear whatever u want, hair dyed whatever u want, piercings wherever you want. They actually Celebrate individuality and so it's perfect I think... imho.

if you need someone to go over your resume, or if you need any help, lemme know.

I transitioned from retail sales to banking to investing without a degree. Depending on what you want to do, what you're comfortable with and ultimate goal(s) are there are different paths you can take.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I appreciate the advice but I'm done with sales. It effed with my head too much. The pressure can be unbelievable. My anxiety would kick in. There are many reasons why it didn't work for me.


Sales burnout is real but some sales jobs are easy af. Some stuff sells itself.

Either way, my two examples are just some options. You could work for customer service or technical support. Hell, I'd apply at animal clinics and work part-time if they were flexible.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

mbd said:


> Sales and advertising is pretty much dishonesty with a smiling face.


When money exchanges hand chances are.. but in a lot of profession honset people give you advice & pointers w/o committing to buy or spend. On a sale job I deterred people to buy cars from a lot I worked at, even called customers to expose bosses tricks like withholding deposit on purchases not gone through, etc.



ariel5466 said:


> I appreciate the advice but I'm done with sales. It effed with my head too much. The pressure can be unbelievable. My anxiety would kick in. There are many reasons why it didn't work for me.


Contrary people will notice your honesty, if you have the info that's all some sales need to happen. My friend bought a car cause salesperson was a woman to help her out.


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

I feel like there is no shame in leeching tax payer money after how long we've been getting screwed and how much tax money gets wasted on useless BS anyway


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Joe Knob said:


> I feel like there is no shame in leeching tax payer money after how long we've been getting screwed and how much tax money gets wasted on useless BS anyway


Well tbh not even close of going over the taxes I've paid in the last few years. Technically it's my money that I'm taking back. Sense covid might last well into 2030, that would be a different story.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Sales and advertising is pretty much dishonesty with a smiling face.


If people like you, they'll buy from you.

Everything is sales, even when you're going in for an interview... you're selling your personality and ability to perform.

if you're talking about traditional sales like the used car salesmen type of mentality then yes.

but those sales are transactional not relationship building.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Ad Hominem. When you attack the character of the person making an argument because you don't have an actual argument based in logic.


Yes 
A snotty, condescending jackass.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Service is customer service, customer service ultimately delivers the sales.
> 
> Apple would be a better fit for school, over Verizon esp if sales blows up in your face. (Heavy sales with commission which is good money but Apple is higher minimum wage with no sales pressure, you can literally stand around talking to coworkers or pple as they come in about whatever... can even play games with them on Apple TV). They have ways you can swap/drop/add shifts so it's super flexible with your school schedule as well as tons of benefits not to mention besides that stinkin teeshirt (which really isn't that bad) you get to wear whatever u want, hair dyed whatever u want, piercings wherever you want. They actually Celebrate individuality and so it's perfect I think... imho.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions. I just got back from visiting my parents for the day but tomorrow I'm gonna look into my options at Verizon or Apple. What I really want is a WFH job. If I'm going to have to be face-to-face with people I may as well just keep driving. Assuming the business is there, that is. I'll be finding out soon enough.



ColdRider said:


> Sales burnout is real but some sales jobs are easy af. Some stuff sells itself.
> 
> Either way, my two examples are just some options. You could work for customer service or technical support. Hell, I'd apply at animal clinics and work part-time if they were flexible.


It would be way too long and I don't feel like going into all the details, but I learned the hard way, multiple times, that sales, at least the commission-based kind, just isn't for me. Ya'll are just gonna have to trust me on that one.

I applied to a few WFH call center jobs. It would be nice if one of those came through.

I really appreciate everyone's support and input. ❤


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I just got back from visiting my parents for the day but tomorrow I'm gonna look into my options at Verizon or Apple. What I really want is a WFH job. If I'm going to have to be face-to-face with people I may as well just keep driving. Assuming the business is there, that is. I'll be finding out soon enough.


My former coworker works from home but is at Apple retail, he just says he's choosing to work from home...it's a good company for the most part. Dunno about Verizon but a few friends worked with T-Mobile and sprint, it's all sales driven... not so sure if they'll have wfh options (they've also since left).

finance right now is also work from home & a sector that is hiring (even more so then tech).

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the wfh opportunities you've applied for. Call center is not easy but you'll learn a lot.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Call center is not easy but you'll learn a lot.


Pretty much the only WFH job that I qualify for. And even then a lot of them require associates degrees. The three I applied to just listed customer service experience as a requirement. WFH jobs aren't easy to find with just a high school education. The whole reason I'm going back to school is because I realized how limited my options were last year when I started Uber driving until I figured out what else to do. Then the plan was to keep driving while I'm in school because of the flexibility. But with COVID I really want to find a WFH job. My husband and I are young but I have hypertension and he has asthma, so we're both at a higher risk.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


Be prepared to see a surge of drivers, as everyone struggles to make ends meet. This will bring a whole new meaning to Driver Saturation.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Be prepared to see a surge of drivers, as everyone struggles to make ends meet. This will bring a whole new meaning to Driver Saturation.


I'm already feeling it here on Grubhub.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Pretty much the only WFH job that I qualify for. And even then a lot of them require associates degrees. The three I applied to just listed customer service experience as a requirement. WFH jobs aren't easy to find with just a high school education. The whole reason I'm going back to school is because I realized how limited my options were last year when I started Uber driving until I figured out what else to do. Then the plan was to keep driving while I'm in school because of the flexibility. But with COVID I really want to find a WFH job. My husband and I are young but I have hypertension and he has asthma, so we're both at a higher risk.


I wouldn't sweat it. I've never had an associate either, just a HS degree.

they look for people that are friendly, efficient, can think outside of the box, calm... in the midst of crazy drama... and someone that takes initiative and works well with others.

just have those key words in your intro of resume and key bullet points in resume to back that up and 9/10 times you should get a call to interview at the very least.

eta, also with call centers its heavy in volume, so if you waitressed and handled multiple tops (that is what they call for tables right?) at the same time..someone like that can handle call center easily imho.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. I've never had an associate either, just a HS degree.
> 
> they look for people that are friendly, efficient, can think outside of the box, calm... in the midst of crazy drama... and someone that takes initiative and works well with others.
> 
> ...


There are many work from home customer service gigs now...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> There are many work from home customer service gigs now...


And most of them require at least an associates degree. Or they're only remote temporarily and just hiring locals.



sellkatsell44 said:


> eta, also with call centers its heavy in volume, so if you waitressed and handled multiple tops (that is what they call for tables right?) at the same time..someone like that can handle call center easily imho.


I'm sure I could handle it. Just gotta find a company willing to hire me.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> And most of them require at least an associates degree. Or they're only remote temporarily and just hiring locals.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could handle it. Just gotta find a company willing to hire me.


Santander only requires HS diploma. Before China virus hit, they were starting people here in AZ for between 18-20/hr. One of my regular livery customers is in HR with them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Santander only requires HS diploma. Before China virus hit, they were starting people here in AZ for between 18-20/hr. One of my regular livery customers is in HR with them.


Do they hire from out-of-state? I saw a bunch of companies on Indeed but even though they were remote jobs they were only hiring locally. And they were all out west, like Texas and Nevada.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Santander only requires HS diploma. Before China virus hit, they were starting people here in AZ for between 18-20/hr. One of my regular livery customers is in HR with them.





ariel5466 said:


> Do they hire from out-of-state? I saw a bunch of companies on Indeed but even though they were remote jobs they were only hiring locally. And they were all out west, like Texas and Nevada.


They are national.
500 in call center here, I think larger ones in other states.
Worth a look.
Where are you?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> They are national.
> 500 in call center here, I think larger ones in other states.
> Worth a look.
> Where are you?


Richmond, VA

I'll look into it. I really do appreciate any suggestions I get.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Richmond, VA
> 
> I'll look into it. I really do appreciate any suggestions I get.


Another one of my customers is with Delta Dental. He is in VA, lots of reps there.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> You probably saved 12,000.00 car and other expenses, celibrate.


My car payments and insurance did not go away.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> *NO*-- mail from mail-in voters such as me. -o:


It makes me wonder why we can't vote online, or perhaps more correctly, why the functionality isn't available to vote online.

We have had totally secure online financial transactions for years, and yet we persist with voting methods that belong in the previous millennium. Go figure.

.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> It makes me wonder why we can't vote online, or perhaps more correctly, why the functionality isn't available to vote online.
> 
> We have had totally secure online financial transactions for years, and yet we persist with voting methods that belong in the previous millennium. Go figure.
> 
> .


We have fully had the technologies to do something like that for a very long time, but the powers that be want to retain full control of all aspects of elections for their own evil purposes-- the very same effing powers that have balked at, meddled in, and even overseen elections of other nations to ensure they are "_properly_" done. &#128528;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> It makes me wonder why we can't vote online, or perhaps more correctly, why the functionality isn't available to vote online.
> 
> We have had totally secure online financial transactions for years, and yet we persist with voting methods that belong in the previous millennium. Go figure.
> .


As much as I would like to be able to vote online it is just not secure enough yet. As to finance online, banks get hacked, credit reporting agencies get hacked, the irs gets hacked, home depot, target, michaels, US military sites, boeing, on and on... Plus there are issues on the back end too. Kinda like with target, the twitter hacker got an admin password and was able to scam lots of people.

Plus, how do you control the hardware at the house. Perhaps the wife doesn't like how the hubby votes so she gets in and votes for him as she wants. While it is unlikely for that to be a big issue, it could happen.

As connected as things are, there are still lots of systems that are air-gapped to prevent online hacking attempts.

I would love to vote online as we could also vote on more daily issues - not only at the federal level but also at the state and local level as well.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As much as I would like to be able to vote online it is just not secure enough yet. As to finance online, banks get hacked, credit reporting agencies get hacked, the irs gets hacked, home depot, target, michaels, US military sites, boeing, on and on... Plus there are issues on the back end too. Kinda like with target, the twitter hacker got an admin password and was able to scam lots of people.
> 
> Plus, how do you control the hardware at the house. Perhaps the wife doesn't like how the hubby votes so she gets in and votes for him as she wants. While it is unlikely for that to be a big issue, it could happen.
> 
> ...


I and hundreds of millions of other people together transact squillions of dollars every day via the internet.... without issue. There are many layers of security available. Are you seriously suggesting the postal service is more secure?

.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I and hundreds of millions of other people together transact squillions of dollars every day via the internet.... without issue. There are many layers of security available. Are you seriously suggesting the postal service is more secure?
> 
> .


It's more efficient to hack a xxxxxxxxxxx of emails then it is to go through thousands of paper mail that's loaded with other things you can't keystroke filter as easily.

imho


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's more efficient to hack a xxxxxxxxxxx of emails then it is to go through thousands of paper mail that's loaded with other things you can't keystroke filter as easily.
> 
> imho


Email ?!! LOL

I don't think it would be via email. Do you lodge your taxes online via email? &#129315;

.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Email ?!! LOL
> 
> I don't think it would be via email. Do you lodge your taxes online via email? &#129315;
> 
> .


Talking in a broader sense of why paper > electronic so I used email as a general example.

tax wise I do use software online but recognize that my info can be hacked so all three credit bureaus have freezes, which I only lift if I am applying for a cc and even then I usually research which one(s) they pull so I don't go through the tedious task of all
Three.

I also create alerts across board not just for my current files but also my ccs/debit/etc.

And I do this because it is easier to hack online than it is by paper so yes, paper is more secure as is usps.




Who is John Galt? said:


> *Are you seriously suggesting the postal service is more secure?*


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And I do this because it is easier to hack online than it is by paper so yes, paper is more secure.


OK. Each to his or her own, stick with paper, my grandfather still wants to use a passbook when he gets a ride to a bricks and mortar bank too - apparently they still exist.

Just out of interest do you suppose the government conducts its own transactions the same way, via USPS?

.

.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK. Each to his or her own, stick with paper, my grandfather still wants to use a passbook when he gets a ride to a bricks and mortar bank too - apparently they still exist.
> 
> Just out of interest do you suppose the government conducts its own transactions the same way, via USPS?
> 
> ...


I never said I use paper. Read the actual comment vs drawing your own conclusions (and falsely I may add).

when it comes to the client security, we have certain protocols but even then some clients are hesitant. I don't blame them. Capital one anyone? Equifax or experian (I forget which).

so in some instances, paper/fax is preferred but majority can be done online because 99% don't have much worthwhile to hack anyways (another reason I'm not as worried now since I'm not swimming in seven figures liquid).


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I and hundreds of millions of other people together transact squillions of dollars every day via the internet.... without issue. There are many layers of security available. Are you seriously suggesting the postal service is more secure?


No as the post office has also been subverted with false claims for absentee ballots, address changes and the like. Personally, I don't think voting by mail is a good idea. Supposedly it has been studied and the risks supposedly are negligible.

Yes, I bank online as well but that does not make it fool proof or immune to hacking. They can correct it after the fact IF they find it but that is proof it is not fully secure.

If the entire internet and internet connected systems were all secure there would be no need for air-gapped systems. And, the chinese gov't wouldn't have been expelled for hacking nor have the technology that they have today.

Can you imagine if the ayotollah or Jinping were elected president? Yes, it could be corrected afterward but the embarrassment. I don't see that we can currently take that chance.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I never said I use paper. Read the actual comment vs drawing your own conclusions (and falsely I may add).


OK, no need to get grumpy. 

The issue is about the security of transactions, including voting. If our governments can set up secure websites and online transactional facilities to conduct business for social security, taxes, not to mention fines, and general banking et al, they can certainly set up secure facilities for voting in real time. There is simply no excuse not to.

.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, no need to get grumpy. :smiles:
> 
> The issue is about the security of transactions, including voting. If our governments can set up secure websites and online transactional facilities to conduct business for social security, taxes, not to mention fines, and general banking et al, they can certainly set up secure facilities for voting in real time. There is simply no excuse not to.
> 
> .


Not grumpy, just pointing out (if I were to be snarky I would say I'm as grumpy as you are sincere) &#129299;&#129299;

the United states is a special bird. they've also sent stimulus checks to dead people or people that have moved back to their home country.

I'd imagine building secure site is expensive, but to keep/maintain it as hackers get more sophisticated, more so.

but as I've said in my earlier correspondence with you, imho.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> No as the post office has also been subverted with false claims for absentee ballots, address changes and the like. Personally, I don't think voting by mail is a good idea. Supposedly it has been studied and the risks supposedly are negligible.


I'm not eligible to vote in the States (yet :smiles: ) but if your voting system is like mine, I could probably vote there without two much difficulty. We are in very different but very similar nations and there is a saying here, which is sort of tongue in cheek, that it is best to 'vote early and vote often'. In other words, the way the voting booths are set up (on polling day) there is nothing to stop me voting multiple times moving from one booth to another. It is simply ludicrous.

Online voting would require codes, passwords, two factor passwords etc, where the current system requires nothing, other than the 'declaration' that, "No, I haven't yet voted today!"

*edit: *I just checked on what is required there and it would appear most jurisdictions are pretty slack. It is pretty hard to imagine in this day and age that a secured government electoral office site might be less secure than a physical polling booth.

.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm not eligible to vote in the States (yet :smiles: ) but if your voting system is like mine, I could probably vote there without two much difficulty. We are in very different but very similar nations and there is a saying here, which is sort of tongue in cheek, that it is best to 'vote early and vote often'. In other words, the way the voting booths are set up (on polling day) there is nothing to stop me voting multiple times moving from one booth to another. It is simply ludicrous.
> 
> Online voting would require codes, passwords, two factor passwords etc, where the current system requires nothing, other than the 'declaration' that, "No, I haven't yet voted today!"


Yeah vote early and vote often is a laugh. Not sure where you are but in Texas (each state is a bit different) we have to vote within our district and you are logged so you can't go to other polling stations - well, you can but your vote is only counted once and then the law may show up at the door.

As I said, I would love to vote online but my day job is IT and IMO it is still too insecure. I don't claim to be a security expert (all those guys seem nutty to me) but I did write an app that was used for a while for a game to check for online cheaters. I found out quickly that security is counter intuitive. The more things to do and check and try was one more possible point of attack. For example, if someone were to hack the 2 factor authentication system, they could have complete access to everyone's account. Lots of ifs but it could happen.

Without getting into too much detail, I know that the voting systems at the polls have issues. They go down, don't communicate, interfaces go bad, etc. Multiply those issues times say 35 million for all to try to vote online.

PS. Oh yeah, don't forget that if a computer of phone or whatever is required, it will be seen as racist because some can't afford the hardware or internet. Hell, it is being considered too much of a hardship to be required to ride down to the state police (DPS) to get an ID card or drivers license to be able to vote. smdh


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Ad Hominem. When you attack the character of the person making an argument because you don't have an actual argument based in logic.


I guess you meant based "on" logic. Stupid arguments are not considered arguments if the person who's making them can't even form a sentence in English without butchering the grammar.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zibbit said:


> I guess you meant based "on" logic. Stupid arguments are not considered arguments if the person who's making them can't even form a sentence in English without butchering the grammar.


False.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

go work stop worrying about that bill,

get out there and drive or work, my god you people kill me
go work


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Zibbit said:


> The government has been printing money since 1971. If you think printing a few trillion dollars during a pandemic is gonna turn US dollar into toilet paper, then you're much dumber than I thought.
> 
> NOT printing when you really need it is beyond stupid and will be the real cause of our tanking economy.
> 
> ...


 If Zoe saved $2,800 a week for 16 weeks. How much money did Zoe have ?? 2800 X 16 = 44,800,


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lyle said:


> If Zoe saved $2,800 a week for 16 weeks. How much money did Zoe have ?? 2800 X 16 = 44,800,


I try to avoid being a grammar nazi, but as a math nerd I have to point out you stated $2800 per *month*, not *week* in your original post.



Lyle said:


> 45 K? So you were getting $2800/Month? The Pandemic unemployment was for 16 weeks, Think I will need a bit more than 45 K to retire on.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Saquan said:


> get out there and drive or work, my god you people kill me


LOL. Good choice of words.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Look as long as they pay me and this election distracts me from Robert Maxwell, Ann Maxwell, PROMIS, the Mossad, Access Consciousness, blackmail, murder and child prostitution then I'm A OK and look the other way


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Look as long as they pay me and this election distracts me from Robert Maxwell, Ann Maxwell, PROMIS, the Mossad, Access Consciousness, blackmail, murder and child prostitution then I'm A OK and look the other way


You left out Commodore L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You left out Commodore L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Lyle said:


> If Zoe saved $2,800 a week for 16 weeks. How much money did Zoe have ?? 2800 X 16 = 44,800,


Re read your stupid post and re read my answer. You said $2800 a month you dumbass.


----------



## Rad-One (Jul 27, 2018)

Lyle said:


> 45 K? So you were getting $2800/Month? The Pandemic unemployment was for 16 weeks, Think I will need a bit more than 45 K to retire on.


I was getting $3200.00 a month... now its only $800.00.. Still aint going back driving. I will wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The party's over.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ants hoping for CHEESE extention:


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ants hoping for CHEESE extention:
> View attachment 494407


This was me when I was only approved for the State Cheese and No Federal Government Cheese Yesterday.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> The party's over.


I figure with current numbers they will relock many states Florida being one of them, with the extension we are about to see soon, by Feb. 2021 when the PUA runs out if things are flattening out I am going on a nice vacation with the cash I receive from the Feds, if not maybe we will get the nice cheese until Dec. 2021, you really should understand we have been underpaid for a long time and it's time for us to get some cheese.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I figure with current numbers they will relock many states Florida being one of them, with the extension we are about to see soon, by Feb. 2021 when the PUA runs out if things are flattening out I am going on a nice vacation with the cash I receive from the Feds, if not maybe we will get the nice cheese until Dec. 2021, you really should understand we have been underpaid for a long time and it's time for us to get some cheese.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I just got the $600 for the 
final week of july in Illinois.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

time to go back to work homies


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/30/senate-gop-unemployment-extension-388170
> I sure hope we get it retroactively when it finally gets passed.


Wonder how many people don't realize they actually have 1 more.
It runs every two weeks and you have to look at which weeks you were claiming.

If you had a claim on 7/23 that was for the weeks ending the 11th and the 18th.
Meaning you still have the week ending 7/25. Which you would have to file for on the 8/6th.



SHalester said:


> just curious how that would be funded?


The same way we fund the military, Government salaries (including all of Congress) and benefits.
The same way we fund every single thing the Government does.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Wonder how many people don't realize they actually have 1 more.
> It runs every two weeks and you have to look at which weeks you were claiming.
> 
> If you had a claim on 7/23 that was for the weeks ending the 11th and the 18th.
> ...


That would be great news! I'll find out on Thursday.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The same way we fund every single thing the Government does.


I'm guessing you missed the snark...... &#129335;‍♂

It's the deficit **********. Insert what you like there.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"_OH NO, it's really happening_"


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> That would be great news! I'll find out on Thursday.


NOPE! My benefit paid this week was $600 short. :frown:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> NOPE! My benefit paid this week was $600 short. :frown:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I read that article. Based upon just the info in that piece it is hard to assume the President is gaming the USPS to thwart mail-in voting. Yes, a Trump support and fund raiser was given the reigns of power. But although it _could_ be that the policies are designed to affect mail-in voting, it is just as possible that the cost cutting policies put into effect by the new [conservative] headmaster are to help the post office balance the books. The taxpayers have been subsidizing the USPS for decades. If the latter is the actual reason I applaud the move. It's a fiscal point, not a social one. We just can't keep living beyond our means.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I don't know how much more serious the situation can look when a major foreign ally says it. &#128528;

https://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2020-53772526
https://www.salon.com/2020/08/12/ma...-offices-leaving-mail-to-pile-up-union-leader
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/politics/trump-usps-funding-comments-2020-election/index.html


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I don't know how much more serious the situation can look when a major foreign ally says it. &#128528;
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2020-53772526
> https://www.salon.com/2020/08/12/ma...-offices-leaving-mail-to-pile-up-union-leader
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/politics/trump-usps-funding-comments-2020-election/index.html


They're intentionally doing this in order to steal the election. I hope people are paying attention.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I hate to say it, but I don't think anything will get passed. I think that the first 600$ is all we are going to get. With an election coming that has historic implications and with how divided congress is, nothing will get done. The politicians are now in reelection mode and frankly I really don't think they give a shit anymore. It's just sad with how divided we are as a country and when government fails to do its job, that's how civil wars and revolutions start. I really think that congress doesn't care anymore and are more interested in taking the moral high ground then actually coming up with solutions.

I personally think that the federal government and congress should be abolished and that the union should dissolve and that all the states should become nation states because what's the point? The states have all the power. A lot of states are saying they won't contribute to trumps request for funding. If we can't get along as one country, then what's the point of being a union?

I've been supporting breaking up the union for years. You see it in congress. It's a clash of cultures, and when you can't get anything done all because you hate the people who disagree with you then nothing gets done.

i just think it's time to go our separate ways..

The rural vs urban divide is getting worse and worse by the day and in my opinion that is why we are where we are as a country. It's a urban vs rural culture war. That's all this is.



ldriva said:


> They're intentionally doing this in order to steal the election. I hope people are paying attention.


I personally agree with Trump on banning mail in voting. There is so much potential for voter fraud. They can take the ballets and throw them out and then you have to deal with miscounts and election judges being biased and ripping up ballots for people who voted for the opposing candidate that they don't like.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> With an election coming that has historic implications and with how divided congress is, nothing will get done.


The election coming up is exactly why I do think they will eventually come up with something.



Steve appleby said:


> I personally think that the federal government and congress should be abolished and that the union should dissolve and that all the states should become nation states because what's the point?


Seriously? You do realize that states like West Virginia, Alabama, Mississippi, several others, will become third world countries, right? I mean, that's just one of many reasons that what you're suggesting is a horrible idea.

Also, that extra $600/week that we got? Federal.
The $1200 stimulus checks? Federal.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> I personally agree with Trump on banning mail in voting. There is so much potential for voter fraud. They can take the ballets and throw them out and then you have to deal with miscounts and election judges being biased and ripping up ballots for people who voted for the opposing candidate that they don't like.


Pure fascist propaganda to secure his own personal interests.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> The election coming up is exactly why I do think they will eventually come up with something.
> 
> Seriously? You do realize that states like West Virginia, Alabama, Mississippi, several others, will become third world countries, right? I mean, that's just one of many reasons that what you're suggesting is a horrible idea.
> 
> ...





ariel5466 said:


> The election coming up is exactly why I do think they will eventually come up with something.
> 
> Seriously? You do realize that states like West Virginia, Alabama, Mississippi, several others, will become third world countries, right? I mean, that's just one of many reasons that what you're suggesting is a horrible idea.
> 
> ...


Well when you have a government institution that time after time drags their feet and only agrees to a deal when under immense pressure. That 1200$ and 600$ was hastily agreed on because congress had their feet held to the fire.

also states like West Virginia, Alabama, Mississippi,, oh and California are already 3rd world states Even with the federal government.

places like New York City should become their own municipality. Their laws are vastly different from New York State and nyc has its own governing body. They don't need the state and federal government.

the point I'm trying to make is that when Congress cannot agree on the basics of issues and drag their feet when the American people need the wheels of government to turn a little faster people start to lose confidence in that system. Congress in my opinion is slowly becoming more and more irrelevant by the day. They can't agree on anything and it's been almost two weeks. A lot of Americans DONT HAVE TWO WEEKS THEY GOT BILLS TO PAY.

but the most jacked up thing about all this is that members of Congress ARE STILL GETTING PAID WHILE THE AMERICAN PEOPLE CONTINUE TO SUFFER.

Congress has been at this for almost 2 weeks now. I really hate to say this, but sometimes you just have to let the system rot from the inside and watch it burn to the ground. You won't see me at any protests. Nope. What's the point?

I'm just going to sit at home and watch the country destroy itself on cnn. The partisan hatred in this country is not going to stop and it's going to get worse.

Also why do you think states like California are going to pay people $600 their citizens if Congress doesn't act??

Also there needs to be an age cutoff for becoming president. People like joe Biden are just lost in the sauce. Biden is 77 years old and people of his generation are either dying or already dead.

there needs to be change.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> also states like West Virginia, Alabama, Mississippi,, oh and California are already 3rd world states Even with the federal government.
> 
> places like New York City should become their own municipality. Their laws are vastly different from New York State and nyc has its own governing body. They don't need the state and federal government.


A. California would be just fine on its own. It could function as it's own country if it had to. Same with New York. Believe it or not, even though the right-wing hates the federal government, it's red states that would suffer the most without it.

B. If the federal government was dissolved and the states all became nation-states, and they separate NYC from NY state, a couple things will happen. NY state would be impoverished. NYC would have to get all of its food through trade with other nation-states, since there's no farmland in the city. States will need to work together and trade resources and with no framework or oversight things could get real messy.

I don't think you thought all of that through.



Steve appleby said:


> the point I'm trying to make is that when Congress cannot agree on the basics of issues and drag their feet when the American people need the wheels of government to turn a little faster people start to lose confidence in that system. Congress in my opinion is slowly becoming more and more irrelevant by the day. They can't agree on anything and it's been almost two weeks. A lot of Americans DONT HAVE TWO WEEKS THEY GOT BILLS TO PAY.
> 
> but the most jacked up thing about all this is that members of Congress ARE STILL GETTING PAID WHILE THE AMERICAN PEOPLE CONTINUE TO SUFFER.


I'm confused. Do you want your government money or not? Because everything besides your state's measly UI payout is federal. It sounds like you want the federal government to work better. I do, too. Getting rid of it won't accomplish that.



Steve appleby said:


> Also why do you think states like California are going to pay people $600 their citizens if Congress doesn't act??


They're not.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ants checking their PUA deposit last week.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Meanwhile...


----------



## CThorns518 (Aug 17, 2020)

Zibbit said:


> Oh another nonqualifier :smiles: With last Sunday's payment, I saved 45k in the bank and never have to drive again. I'm the last person to be sad. Now go get your $2.62.


I know. What an idiot I've been to have worked the entire time full-time to hopefully make more than $600 (which I have done by about $200 weekly). It's funny how busy it has been and how long riders have had to wait for rides during this time, but of course up until about 3-4 weeks ago there have been no surges at all when you could probably count drivers on the uber and lyft platform on 2 hands all night long. It was a joke really. 2 rides lined up while dropping off the 3rd and no bonus, surges, nada. And I heard Dana the other day on the interview with the "uber guy" state that over the last 2-3 years our wages have consistently gone up. Remember when Ronnie Reagan said that we where not really in a recession prior to his second term election? Brings back happy memories.


----------

